# Help Identifying a Steel Colnago Fork



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

****X-Post on Classics Forum*****

Is this a Precisa fork or an older model? How much would it be worth assuming it is in good condition. Thinking of picking this up from a local seller and possibly puttin it on a Master X-Light. Thanks.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its a Precisa fork. You mentioned that you have a Master X-Light. Make sure the fork is not a threaded headset model and make sure that fits your frame size. The fork has been the same since the late 1980s. That's a nice find.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks fairly close to the two I have. Not exactly the same though. Look at the bottom of the crown. Here are a couple of shots of my older Master Extra Light.




















I didn't notice a side shot, but the fork in your pics looks like it is in nice condition. Are you buying a new Master Extra Light, or an older model? If the one you pictured is the right size, and cheap enough, I would buy and use on an older model. If you are buying new, I'd just cough up for a new one. At least that's what I did. They are very nice.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's a closer shot


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Just barely.  Don't make me dig out the Saronni as well.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> Looks fairly close to the two I have. Not exactly the same though. Look at the bottom of the crown. Here are a couple of shots of my older Master Extra Light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking of buying a 2009 Sarroni that has a carbon fork. Only dilemma is that the frame is a 55 and although I ride a 55 Ext C and Mix, the geometry on a 55 MXL is a little funky. It has such a short headtube, I would need 35 mm of spacers (the 55 EC and Mix has a 141 HTL and I use 20 mm of spacers while the Master has 126 HTL!) If they only still had the 56 Master! They sold it a couple of weeks ago. The fork I asked about- the guy wants 30 or 35 bucks for it! I think he has no clue. I am also concerned that it might be "hot" or thrashed. Either case, I would stay well away but how could I find out for sure???


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> I am thinking of buying a 2009 Sarroni that has a carbon fork. Only dilemma is that the frame is a 55 and although I ride a 55 Ext C and Mix, the geometry on a 55 MXL is a little funky. It has such a short headtube, I would need 35 mm of spacers (the 55 EC and Mix has a 141 HTL and I use 20 mm of spacers while the Master has 126 HTL!) If they only still had the 56 Master! They sold it a couple of weeks ago. The fork I asked about- the guy wants 30 or 35 bucks for it! I think he has no clue. I am also concerned that it might be "hot" or thrashed. Either case, I would stay well away but how could I find out for sure???



Hard to know on hot, but not as tough with cosmetic/condition of the fork. If you are still worried after purchasing this for very little money, I'd just have a builder take a look see to make sure.

As for the fit, I've found there is little enjoyment of a bike if the fit isn't right. You have to be the judge. Agreed though on the sizing, I passed on two MXLs for the same reason before I found the one in the pictures.
Good luck!


----------

